# 2005 28BH-S. Our baby is home!



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry for the "radio silence" I have been exploring the new TT since Friday! I love it ... still can't believe we own this beauty.









The PDI went great .. spent a good deal of time with the sales rep and then the "walkthrough" guy. Very knowledgeable and was able to answer all of my questions.

Everything is working great. No detectable plumbing leaks. Oh yeah, Bathroom fan runs backwards .. the one thing I failed to check while at the dealership.









The hitch guys really don't have a clue what they are doing so there will definitely be some work required by me this week before the trip this coming weekend.

My 3 1/2 year old thinks its great and demanded I take her Shrek DVD out to the trailer today so she could watch it in there while I mowed the lawn. Start them young I guess....

Looking forward to the shakedown cruise to really test things out.

Thanks again to everyone on this site. Your input and openess about your TT's has really helped make the purchase of this trailer that much more enjoyable.

looking forward to sharing the coming Mod's and trips with you all.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Wayne







It was not long ago when our 28BHS came home and the kids were super excited. Guess what, they're still excited and we go out there all the time. The little ones make it just that much more fun, and the memories will last a liftime. Enjoy!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree with California Jim, We still cant wait to get inside the trailer, and plan new trips, congratulatons and enjoy!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

Welcome to the 28BHS family!!! action

Start em' young and they will always be into camping.

Enjoy that new machine and good luck..








sunny

Kevin


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats and Happy Camping!!!!!!


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

CONGRATS! We're STILL excited!!! 5th trip is behind us and we see no end, even with school kicking in.

ENJOY!!! Hope the shakedown goes smooth and event free!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

Congrats on the TT. Being just around the corner from you, did you purchase your TT through Camping In Style? If you did how was your experience with them?

Thor


----------

